# ?? Moss on Hygrolon Performance



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Does anybody have any pictures or observations with use of moss on Hygrolon? I want to use some with a branch feature. The Hygrolon will not be connected to a drip wall or pool for wicking, but the setup will have misting. 

I just wonder how well I can expect moss to cover on straight Hygrolon(???).


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

Not the best picture but there are Hygrolon under the moss.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

I've been trying it similarly to the picture shown...as long as you are misting it should work very well...I have mine set up in such a way that it can constantly wick upwards to a controlled barrier so the moisture just keeps the moss moist but does not wick beyond into the substrate...


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks for these observations!

I've been growing moss on long-fibre sphagnum pretty well. I wrap the sphagnum on real tight with 4 lb. fishing line, then trim off the loose ends of sphagnum. I am interested in the Hygrolon because I want something that will conform real tight to contours of the substrate underneath. Maybe I shold just get some and try it out.


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

I've been using hygrolon for my moss to propagate and it has done great. I have a few that are just misted by hand and I haven't had any problems so far. Just keep an eye for when you do need to mist it though.


----------



## mitcholito (Dec 30, 2011)

I think that this video (not mine) will show you some good hints about moss growth on Hygrolon. 






There is also a follow up video 

Moss Terrarium Update - YouTube

.


----------



## folius (Jan 2, 2013)

I think the above posts have pretty much summed it up, and I would have linked you to the video that Mikael posted. Thanks everyone!


----------



## TerraFerma (Feb 20, 2011)

mitcholito said:


> I think that this video (not mine) will show you some good hints about moss growth on Hygrolon.
> 
> How To Make A Moss Terrarium - YouTube
> 
> ...


Is that a drain line he has in the back corner?


----------



## mitcholito (Dec 30, 2011)

He write like this on Youtube about the tubing:

_"If you mean the larger pipe, it is linked to a fogger,﻿ but I do not use it anymore. The smaller tube is for ventilation, I do not use it either. It's just a small opening at the top for ventilation"_


----------

